# Khanom Thai (Thai dessert recipes)



## watan (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi guys, today, i'd like to share about some khanom Thai or Thai dessert

why do i share this?

cas i'm Thai so, i just want you guys who might be looking for some new recipe dessert to try this.

Anyway, I've known some recipe from my mom and if you guys want another Thai dessert recipes, you can ask me.

For today, I have 2 recipes to share

1. *Thong Yip* (sweet egg yolk cup)

*Instruments*

1. a china cup (10 cups or more)

2. a pot, a pan and one spoon

*Ingredients*

Yolks from 5 duck's eggs and 5 hen's eggs
*•* 3 cups of sugar
*•* 3 cups of water scented with jasmine or pandanus leaf

*How to cook*
1. To make syrup, stew sugar in water scented with jasmine in a pot until all the sugar dissolves and bubbles appear all over the water surface.
2. Whip the yolk until stiff.
3. Remove the syrup from heat and wait until it becomes still.
4. Spoon up the yolk and drop it into the syrup. Repeat this until the yolk is finished. Each spoonful of yolk will become circular in shape in the syrup that is not too thick.
5. Put the syrup pan on a moderate heat. Pour some jasmine-scented water into the pan from time to time to prevent the syrup from thickening. Turn over the golden circular pieces in the pan before spooning them into a container with some syrup.
6. Make each piece into the shape of a five-point star and place it in a china cup to allow it to firm up.
7. Take it out of the cup and it is ready for serving.

2. *Bua Loi* (glutinous-rice flour balls in coconut cream)

*Instruments*

1. a china cup (10 cups or more)

2. a pot, a pan and one spoon

*Ingredients *
*•* 1 cup of thick coconut cream obtained by grating coconut meat and pressing it for the first time
*•* 3 cups of glutinous rice flour
*•* 2 cups of thin coconut cream obtained by pressing grated coconut meat for the second and third times
*•* 2 cups of sugar
*•* 1 teaspoon of salt

*How to cook* 
1. Mix the flour with water and knead it into a dough.
2. Shape the dough into a number of small balls.
3. Put the balls of dough into boiling water.
4. When the balls float on the surface of the water, spoon them up and put them in cold water before taking them out.
5. Mix 2 cups of thin coconut cream with sugar and salt, and filter it.
6. Place the pot of the mixed coconut cream on a moderate heat. When it is boiling, put the balls in it.
7. When the mixture is boiling again, pour the thick coconut cream into it and remove it from heat immediately without stirring it. It is now ready for serving

Enjoy cooking everyone ^___^

Ps. sorry for didn't insert pictures, cas i don't know how to do that

and thanks for some information from website

http://www.thaiwaysmagazine.com/thai_desserts/


----------

